# Best Topical for Bee Sting



## BeeAttitudes (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm new to beekeeping and have 3 daughters so I figured it might be a good idea to keep some kind of ointment around the house to treat a bee sting. What works well meaning stops the sting and/or reduces inflammation?


----------



## shinbone (Jul 5, 2011)

Benadryl ointment is helpful. The sooner you get it on the sting site, the more effective it is.


----------



## Paul Reyes (Aug 14, 2014)

For dealing with bee stings I suggest you apply a solution of 1 part meat tenderizer to 4 parts water. Papain is the enzyme in meat tenderizer that will break down the protein of the bee venom, which causes the pain and the itching. Leave this on for no more than 30 minutes. 

You can also try antiperspirant; the aluminum chlorohydrate reduces the effects of the bee venom, but is not as effect. 

Applying cold by using ice or cool water for 10 to 30 minutes after the sting blunts the body's allergic response. 

Placing a raw onion on the sting will draw the poison from the wound, helping you get relief easily Benadryl or any other antihistamine taken by mouth can give some added relief, and help prevent the reaction from spreading. Calamine lotion or hydrocortisone creams can have a similar effect. 

As will as making a paste made of baking soda and water, leave on for 10 to 20 minutes. 

These solutions have worked great for me.


----------



## WBVC (Apr 25, 2013)

Bee stings set off a leukokinine type reaction rather than a histamine type allergic reaction. Hence the regular antihistamines don't do much except give you piece of mind from trying something.

For pain and itching topicsl anaesthetic creams such as Emla make the area feel better but they also don't do anything for the tissue reaction itself. Icing the area immediately may help a bit by counteracting vasodilation effects of the reaction.


----------



## NewBeeLady (May 20, 2014)

The BEST thing is clove oil - numbs the pain, and will reduce swelling - 
You can make your own -just dump whole cloves in a 1/4 cup of olive oil - let soak and you will have handy anytime.
Or order from a medicinal store - but it is expensive.
This is the key ingredient in Tiger Balm - the Chinese cure all salve.
I also add wax and put in tubes to carry with me to tend the hives - better than any other remedy I have tried.

Best of luck.
New Bee Lady


----------



## mgstei1 (Jan 11, 2014)

Scrape stinger 1st, apply small drop of bleach.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Plantain:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain


----------



## Miketx (May 13, 2014)

I used guildens spicy brown mustard and lowerys meat tenderizer on one I got on a finger tip. First time I ever tried anything. 

Seems to have worked. 

Wish I would have tried it last week when I got hit in the face 6 times over 2 days splitting nucs...;-)


----------



## jwcarlson (Feb 14, 2014)

Miketx said:


> I used guildens spicy brown mustard and lowerys meat tenderizer on one I got on a finger tip. First time I ever tried anything.
> 
> Seems to have worked.
> 
> Wish I would have tried it last week when I got hit in the face 6 times over 2 days splitting nucs...;-)


No veil?


----------



## dkofoed (Feb 25, 2014)

Michael Bush said:


> Plantain:
> http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain


++Plantain. It just works.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BeeAttitudes said:


> I'm new to beekeeping and have 3 daughters so I figured it might be a good idea to keep some kind of ointment around the house to treat a bee sting. What works well meaning stops the sting and/or reduces inflammation?


Spit. And hugs.

Which are mostly just comforting and don't actually reduce swelling or sting pain. Only time will do that. Or maybe distraction like an ice cream cone or something. Stings hurt. But not really for long. It only seems like a long time while you fixate on it. So distracting your mind from the sting probably does as much as anything.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Copenhagen works wonders. Benadryl spray on topical solution at night for itching.

Repetitive exposure works wonders too. I never did swell much and don't even have itching anymore.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Paul Reyes said:


> For dealing with bee stings I suggest you apply a solution of 1 part meat tenderizer to 4 parts water. Papain is the enzyme in meat tenderizer that will break down the protein of the bee venom, which causes the pain and the itching. Leave this on for no more than 30 minutes.
> 
> You can also try antiperspirant; the aluminum chlorohydrate reduces the effects of the bee venom, but is not as effect.
> 
> ...


But what about chewing tobacco or a penny applied to the sting site?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Brad Bee said:


> Copenhagen works wonders.


The lotion or chewing tobacco?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Bacon grease.

Copenhagen makes a lotion?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Copenhagen also happens to be a men's cologne..........


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

I wouldn't know about that.


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

snl said:


> The lotion or chewing tobacco?


The SNUFF. You don't chew it, you just put a pinch between your cheek and gum. 

You remember the old Walt Garrison commercials?


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

sqkcrk said:


> I wouldn't know about that.


Me either. Now Long cut Copenhagen snuff, that I would know about.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

BeeAttitudes said:


> What works well meaning stops the sting and/or reduces inflammation?


Bee, should anyone get stung the first thing to do is scrape the stinger off of the exposed skin. I use my hive tool or a finger nail. Do so as soon as possible to minimize the amount of venom getting below the skin surface. Keeping in mind that most of the venom gets injected rather quickly.

Anything you might try to do will only be of topical effect. You won't draw the venom out and you don't need to. Staying calm may be the best thing you can do when your children get stung. Panicking will do them more harm than anything, unless they happen to be allergic to honeybee venom. Something which is relatively rare.

If your children haven't been stung before you may want to monitor them for a while for signs of an allergic reaction, remaining calm as I stated before. Swelling is not an allergic reaction, unless that swelling occurs in the throat making breathing difficult. That means a trip to the Doctor's Office or ER for medical observation.

I know your question is a serious one, but there really isn't that much you can do that is really effective beyond time and mind distraction.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Brad Bee said:


> The SNUFF. You don't chew it, you just put a pinch between your cheek and gum.


And then put some of what was between cheek and gum on the sting spot. That's the Folk Remedy I referred to earlier. But I heard it was chewing tobacco, not snuff. As little as one works, I am sure both work as well. In other words they don't. No more than any other placebo.

Putting an aspirin on it is another method.


----------



## summers nectar (Dec 30, 2010)

try vitamin E gelcaps? Remove the stinger, then tear open the gelcap and apply the liquid to the sting site. grandson was stung on eye lid, used the gelcaps, and in seconds the 4 year old is back to playing.. no more pain and no swelling or itching, and its safe, cheap, and readily available. We always keep a bottle in the house and one in the honey room. (The next time he wears a veil and suit, no running out to help grandpa.)


----------



## missybee (Sep 6, 2014)

I keep a container of Unker’s® Multi-Purpose Therapeutic Salve, in my bee suit. If I get stung, the swelling starts immediately, I rub the unkers on, the swelling, pain goes away, within a minute or less. The area still stays red for a day or so, but no pain, just a slight itch.

The one time I did not have unkers with me, the area stung, swelled up hurt like all get out for a few days. I tend to react to stings. That container is always in my bee suit pocket. Bees love me, my dear hubby they ignore him completely.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I think I have tried everything but a penny and an electric charge... plantain beats them all hands down.

Other things that are not as good as plantain but better than nothing:
o crushed aspirin poultice.
o tobacco poultice.
o Baking soda poultice.
o table salt poultice (NaCL)
o MSG poultice. (meat tenderizer)
o running water over the sting 

Plantain is growing right there. Probably in your bee yard. Anywhere the soil is packed from people walking on it.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

sqkcrk said:


> or a penny applied to the sting site?


I heard that a dime works 10 times better. 

But seriously, I find it assuming that we are well into the 21st century and people still believe folk remedies and snake oil. :lookout:


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I use a oil made by a local beekeeper and naturalpathic therapist (beehealthy beehappy). You can apply it or drink it so you dont have to get undressed. Its made from black co hash and some other essential oils. I think it works fast and reduces itch and swelling. But it could just be me. It also matters where the sting is located at. Just always stay calm.


----------



## bean tree homestead (Nov 18, 2013)

NewBeeLady said:


> The BEST thing is clove oil - numbs the pain, and will reduce swelling -
> You can make your own -just dump whole cloves in a 1/4 cup of olive oil - let soak and you will have handy anytime.
> Or order from a medicinal store - but it is expensive.
> This is the key ingredient in Tiger Balm - the Chinese cure all salve.
> ...


I am going to try this with some of MB Plantain in the wax stick..Plantains are also not bad on a salad. At least my kids think so.


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

sqkcrk said:


> Swelling is not an allergic reaction, unless that swelling occurs in the throat making breathing difficult. That means a trip to the Doctor's Office or ER for medical observation.


I would say swelling in the throat (or any difficulty breathing) warrants an immediate Epi-pen injection. I bought a 2-pack ($260 and no insurance coverage!!!!!) last year because I thought it was the responsible thing to do. I keep one in my kitchen and one in my car.

I think the mfrs have discount programs for people who apply, though I'm not 100% sure about that.

If someone's having an anaphylactic reaction the Epi-pen injection needs to be done quickly. Doing it too late can be ineffective.


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 25, 2015)

Nabber86 said:


> I heard that a dime works 10 times better.
> 
> But seriously, I find it assuming that we are well into the 21st century and people still believe folk remedies and snake oil. :lookout:


That's because folk remedies often times "work" due, in large part, to the placebo effect.

This same approach is used in "modern" medicine more often than people would like to believe, and is often times just as effective.


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

Like several have said Plantago major. Chew it up and spit the juice on the sting. I bought some seeds to cultivate it in the garden. Once you start looking around in your yard you just might find it is everywhere.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_major


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

beepeep said:


> Like several have said Plantago major. Chew it up and spit the juice on the sting. I bought some seeds to cultivate it in the garden. Once you start looking around in your yard you just might find it is everywhere.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Plantago_major


Ah, thanks for the link! When I read "plantain" I think "banana," and that just wasn't making sense to me.


----------



## PicnicCreek (Feb 22, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> Plantain is growing right there. Probably in your bee yard. Anywhere the soil is packed from people walking on it.


When you say 'plantain', I thought you meant cooking plantains which grow 'not here' and definitely not underfoot. I always have a few of those in my kitchen.

What is the plantain that grows underfoot in the bee yard?

------- 

Never mind.  Just saw beepeep's link to a 'greater plantain'.


----------



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Plantain works very well on mine.


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

The sting pain does not bother me, but the following itch is a......(add a 'b'). I treat stings internally with Black Label Crown Royal....it works for me. :thumbsup:


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>That's because folk remedies often times "work" due, in large part, to the placebo effect.

Considering how many current pharmaceutical remedies were "invented" based on "folk remedies" I would have to say they often work, because they often DO work.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

PicnicCreek said:


> When you say 'plantain', I thought you meant cooking plantains which grow 'not here' and definitely not underfoot. I always have a few of those in my kitchen.
> 
> What is the plantain that grows underfoot in the bee yard?
> 
> ...



But now we have a real dilemma on our hands. When most people see the word “plantain” they think about the banana variety, not the weed. Let’s suppose that of the 612 people that have viewed this thread, a handful of them thought it was a banana and did not read far enough down to get clarification. These people participate in other bee forums on the internet and are active in local bee clubs and go about telling people that a banana will cure a bee sting. Word gets around and in a few years a lot of people start to believe this (it has caught on like a meme). Eventually arguments begin to appear on BeeSource; one camp claiming that bananas work and the other claiming that you have to use the weed. Another group chimes in saying that you have to use the Caribbean variety of plantain (the starchy one) and not the sweet ones that Chiquita sells. Others join the argument claiming the weed works, but are thinking of the weed that supposedly cures every human ailment known to man (yes, _that weed_)

That my friends us the problem with folk remedies.:banana::banana:


----------



## SwampCat (Jul 14, 2011)

clobetasol propionate foam, .05%. works pretty good on fire ants, too.

Prescription only. Dermatologist will prescribe.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

Funny, I was randomly searching things on the net and most of the sting away/bug bite remedies had vinegar as an ingredient. I just tough it out, they don't seem to hurt more than a minute and rarely do they itch. :gh:


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 25, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> >That's because folk remedies often times "work" due, in large part, to the placebo effect.
> 
> Considering how many current pharmaceutical remedies were "invented" based on "folk remedies" I would have to say they often work, because they often DO work.


Many times, I find there isn't much of a difference between "folk remedies" and their pharma counterparts.


Except the cost.

And the costume the shaman wears...


----------



## rweaver7777 (Oct 17, 2012)

Mine itch up a storm the day after for about 3 days. Any advice on this phenomenon? I can handle the sting itself.


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

Random Dude said:


> That's because folk remedies often times "work" due, in large part, to the placebo effect.
> 
> This same approach is used in "modern" medicine more often than people would like to believe, and is often times just as effective.


Don't get me started on the snake oil. Folks love it. Does tobacco spit work for earaches and colds?


----------



## pgayle (Jan 27, 2008)

Just keep a banana in your pocket every time you work bees!


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

rweaver7777 said:


> Mine itch up a storm the day after for about 3 days. Any advice on this phenomenon? I can handle the sting itself.


That's me too. The sting is nothing...the itch is a b****. :no:


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

pgayle said:


> Don't get me started on the snake oil. Folks love it. Does tobacco spit work for earaches and colds?


"Will your honey cure my allergies?". 

While reaching into the back of my truck I say, "Sure lady, this is my special allergy curing honey with extra enzymes. Of course it costs twice as much as the bottles that I have displayed on the table.".

Every freakin' time!


----------



## Dragiša-Peđa Ranković (Feb 24, 2015)

ethanol

ethyl alcohol solve the swelling

I´ll try plantain


----------



## Random Dude (Feb 25, 2015)

rweaver7777 said:


> Mine itch up a storm the day after for about 3 days. Any advice on this phenomenon? I can handle the sting itself.


Try hot water.

When I was a lad, I used to be allergic to the "poison" group of Ivy / sumac, and applying hot water on the effected area absolutely stopped the "itchyness" for quite some time. Run the spot under the sink with as hot as water as you can stand, for as long as you can stand. 

Worth a shot.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Preparation H is a Godsend when it comes to relieving the itch of a bee sting


----------



## Tim KS (May 9, 2014)

Harley Craig said:


> Preparation H is a Godsend when it comes to relieving the itch of a bee sting


Now that sounds far fetched enough to maybe work. It's supposed to work on the itch of 'roids.


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

Tim KS said:


> Now that sounds far fetched enough to maybe work. It's supposed to work on the itch of 'roids.


I will vouch for both uses, I prefer the new cooling gell to the old greasy standard just use seperate containers and label them, don't want to use the wrong one on your face lol


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

> When most people see the word “plantain” they think about the banana variety, not the weed.

I don't know about "most people" but "most people" in Nebraska wouldn't... we don't have any bananas growing around here... but for the rest of the people who do, that's why I posted a link to a picture and a description...

>Plantain:
>http://www.bushfarms.com/beesmisc.htm#plantain

But that is not "the problem with folk remedies", it is "the problem with common names". It is equally a problem when talking about planting things for whatever purpose.


----------



## PicnicCreek (Feb 22, 2015)

Michael Bush said:


> > When most people see the word “plantain” they think about the banana variety, not the weed.
> 
> I don't know about "most people" but "most people" in Nebraska wouldn't... we don't have any bananas growing around here... but for the rest of the people who do, that's why I posted a link to a picture and a description...
> 
> ...


No bananas underfoot in Nebraska??  

I spent too many months consulting in Puerto Rico where those other kind of plantains were a daily food staple. And having grown up in Minnesota, I was fairly sure the plantains I was thinking of weren't abundant anywhere in the Midwest. Hence my confusion. Apologies for missing the link.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Michael Bush said:


> > When most people see the word “plantain” they think about the banana variety, not the weed.
> 
> I don't know about "most people" but "most people" in Nebraska wouldn't... we don't have any bananas growing around here... but for the rest of the people who do, that's why I posted a link to a picture and a description...


Just guessing, but 75% of most people would not know either definition. 

Anyway, I based my "most people" comment on a Google search. A quick scan of the top 4 pages shows 25 hits for the banana variety and 12 hits for the weed variety; just over 2:1. I think Google is a pretty good surrogate that represents a wide x-section of people in the US and the most common usage of a term rises to the top.

Just as most people do not think of a wooden box with frames when the hear the term super. I went through 12 pages of Super Bowl, Super Mario Brothers, Super Smash Brothers, Super Lotto, Super man, and still no mention of a piece of beekeeping wooden ware.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Ok for those in the Plantain camp, does it have to be fresh off of the plant or can I pick some and keep it in the fridge for a few days so I do not have to scramble to find some if I get stung?

Also, if you are working your hives and get a sting, do you stop what you are doing, move away from the hives, remove your protection, remove the stinger, replace your protection and get back to work or what?

John


----------



## Dan P (Oct 29, 2014)

I count them as I go and say oww. Drink my black cohash stuff and continue.


----------



## rwurster (Oct 30, 2010)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Also, if you are working your hives and get a sting, do you stop what you are doing, move away from the hives, remove your protection, remove the stinger, replace your protection and get back to work or what?


Scrape the stinger out and keep on chugging


----------



## beepeep (Feb 8, 2015)

I looked around the yard to find some. It must die back in the winter. I only found one small chicken poop covered specimen. In this case have your wife chew it up and spit it on your sting.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

I heard black salve works pretty good: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cansema


----------



## Bee Bliss (Jun 9, 2010)

Enough stings and you won't have much if any swelling or itch as you will become immune. As far as pain goes, the pain from the initial sting does not last long. If practicing apitherapy, ice area first, dry area and then sting it (check for allergy first).


----------



## IAmTheWaterbug (Jun 4, 2014)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> Also, if you are working your hives and get a sting, do you stop what you are doing, move away from the hives, remove your protection, remove the stinger, replace your protection and get back to work or what?


I always work fully suited, so whenever I get stung it's through my gear (single layer). In these cases the stinger pokes through the fabric or leather, but then gets pulled out right away. 

As a result the stings tend to be mild, since the stinger isn't in long enough to pump too much venom, and it doesn't go very deep.

Lately my hive has been a bit hot, so I've been double-bagging it (jeans and long sleeves under my bee suit), which makes me a bit hot


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>I only found one small chicken poop covered specimen. In this case have your wife chew it up and spit it on your sting.

You might keep looking...


----------

